# buying a r/o unit



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there when buying a used r/o unit what are some of the things i should be looking at , i dont anything about these other than that i should be using it for my salt water tank , but is there something i should be looking at when purchasing a used unit 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would not buy used one, until it very cheap. The filters will cost almost as a new unit and filters

Looks like this is the best place to buy

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21733

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

A new membrane will cost almost as much as a new unit. Check out the prices at MOPS. I have found their prices are best. http://mops.ca/


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

Go to ebay.com not .ca and search item #370481874623 they will ship to Canada for a reasonable price.I've bought 3 of these units for myself & friends & we are all totally satisfied.. You can't beat that price in Canada..

Thingy.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filter*

the guy told me the replacement filters are like five dollars at home depot is that true .thanks i will chk out that site


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The sediment and carbon filters are cheap, the membrane is expensive.

If you are buying a used one, I'd ask to test the TDS of the water before buying it. If the membrane is pooched, then you might as well just buy a brand new system.


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Aqua-Safe Systems!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

If buying a used one you may want to replace all of the filters just to be on the safe side. If not, set it up and let it run for some time while monitoring the product water's TDS reading.

Membranes are not overly expensive, check here, if you don't see the size you want, send an email, they usually have them in stock.

You can increase/decrease the unit's water production by changing the membrane and flow restrictor, remember to match the flow restrictor to the membrane rating, a 75gpd membrane needs a 75gpd flow restrictor. Ideally water pressure should be, if I recall, between 60-80 psi.
A worthy addition is a flush kit, flushing the membrane on a regular basis will help prolong the life of your membrane.

HTH


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

they are not worth buying used, a whole unit sells for $185, basic ro and d.i. to replace the filters is about $120 ( $65 for membrane, $8 for sediment, $16 for carbon, $35 for d.i. ). doesnt pay. also consider the average lifespan of tfc membrane is roughly 2 years. Naoko you are right regarding proper pressure, unfortunately most new houses only provide roughly 30 psi, less in older homes. the higher the pressure the less the rejection rate thus making the unit run more efficient. there are also units with booster pump, float shutt off and flush all build in.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently bought a 75gpd 6 stage RODI from this place http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_280.html

paid 245 tax in

I asked for the prices for repalcement filters 
1 & 5 Micron Sediment Filter + 2 Carbon Filter was about $35
R.O. Membrane $60
D.I. Filter $20

so $115 for all 6


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, friend's of mine are dealing with the low water pressure in their new home, it's horrible; the builder has told them there is nothing that can be done on his end. They were looking a pump that could attach to the main line, not certain if they found one though. 
My home is 15 years new and the pressure is 60 - 70psi (no booster pump)

I purchased my RO unit used approximately 10 years ago, at the time it was a three stage 50gpd unit; I managed to get the seller down to $60 after showing him the filters were wasted (make your own connection that attaches to a standard facet, and bring a trusty hand held TDS meter). It's now a 7 stage 100gpd unit.

If you decide to buy new, SUM has the Vertex line that comes with a booster pump and a flush kit, I'm not certain on the price; you can also see it in operation there, as Ken uses it for his whole store.



advanced reef aquatics said:


> they are not worth buying used, a whole unit sells for $185, basic ro and d.i. to replace the filters is about $120 ( $65 for membrane, $8 for sediment, $16 for carbon, $35 for d.i. ). doesnt pay. also consider the average lifespan of tfc membrane is roughly 2 years. Naoko you are right regarding proper pressure, unfortunately most new houses only provide roughly 30 psi, less in older homes. the higher the pressure the less the rejection rate thus making the unit run more efficient. there are also units with booster pump, float shutt off and flush all build in.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Naoko said:


> Yes, friend's of mine are dealing with the low water pressure in their new home, it's horrible; the builder has told them there is nothing that can be done on his end. They were looking a pump that could attach to the main line, not certain if they found one though.
> 
> .


Builder has nothing to do with the pressure. They should call city >>> city will check the pressure and if it is low. They will do something.
Pump would not help. They should install also reservoir before pump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

